
Real-time collaboration tool for web content (InVision for web content) - mwarcholinski
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/post/-Kv80ee14pUW3MRcGqqe
======
Hendrixer
We're building something similar, check us out!
[https://tipe.io](https://tipe.io)

